# Can I connect to an iPod on a PC from a Mac?



## Ahriman (Jun 19, 2008)

I connected an iPod to a PC (disk mode) and I would like to access its contents from my Mac using my home network. I can access the SharedDocs folder in the PC with no trouble at all. I just can't figure out how to do this. Doing it from Mac to Mac is a breeze, you just connect again after you are already connected to the other machine and you'll be given the option to connect to either a removable volume (cd, dvd, etc) or in this case, the iPod.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mediocer (Jun 19, 2008)

You will need to share your iPod or the folder on your iPod.
Right click the iPod in my computer or the folder within the iPod and select sharing and security, share the folder. 

To make things easier, after sharing it, you can create a shortcut in Shared Docs that points to your shared iPod drive or folder. riht click shared folder o drive select send to, choose desktop and move it to the Shared Docs folder.

Hope this helps.

Mediocer.


----------



## Ahriman (Jun 25, 2008)

Of course, it makes total sense. Just like sharing a device in the Classic Mac OS. I need to try that next time I plug in the iPod to the PC.

And speaking about connectivity, tell me if my logic is correct:

I have an external DVD burner with an available USB 2.0 port and I want to connect an external hard drive to it (the DVD connects to my Mac via Firewire). Said USB port looks like this (the image on the left side):







And I think using one of this converters, I can connect the hard drive or any other usb device (iPod, digital camera, flash drive, etc) to it:











Does it make any sense?

Thank you for the input.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the exact brand and model of the DVD burner?


----------



## Ahriman (Jun 25, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> What is the exact brand and model of the DVD burner?



It's a PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-109 inside a Prolific PL3507 Combo Device enclosure. I'm attaching a pic of the ports in the actual burner. 

I'm thinking about getting a Maxtor 500 Gb external or a Iomega MiniMax USB 2.0/FireWire 500GB (for this one I wouldn't need to use the burner as a bridge, it seems to have quite a few firewire and USB ports on it's own)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah... I don't think you can do what you want to do, if I understand what you want to do correctly.

I think with that enclosure, it's an "either-or" situation with the ports... meaning you connect the burner via FireWire *OR* you connect it via USB... you probably can't use both simultaneously.

I don't believe you can connect the burner to your computer with a FireWire cable, then use the USB ports to run more peripherals off of the USB port on the burner.


----------



## Ahriman (Jun 25, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Ah... I don't think you can do what you want to do, if I understand what you want to do correctly.
> 
> I think with that enclosure, it's an "either-or" situation with the ports... meaning you connect the burner via FireWire *OR* you connect it via USB... you probably can't use both simultaneously.
> 
> I don't believe you can connect the burner to your computer with a FireWire cable, then use the USB ports to run more peripherals off of the USB port on the burner.



You know? I never thought of that and I just ran a little test:

1) Connected the burner via USB to the Quicksilver.
2) Then connected the iPod (last generation with firewire data transfer support) to the burner via Firewire

The computer recognizes the burner with no problem at all, I even played a CD from iTunes. BUT, the iPod is nowhere to be found (when I connect the iPod to the burner and this one to the Mac via Firewire, everything works great). You are absolutely right, it is an EITHER/OR situation with those ports.

This is my setup:

G4 Quicksilver 733 Mhz, 40Gb HD, 896 Mb RAM, Pioneer DVD-RW  DVR-109, Mac OS 10.4.11

So I think you know where I'm coming from. I want to improve my system a little so I'm adding another 512 Mb of RAM and the external HD. I think I'm going to get the Iomega external (see attached images).

A great many thanks for your help man!!


----------

